
Stenographer Gets Ass Kicked by Screaming Fast Typing Game - ploversteno
https://player.vimeo.com/video/159972167
======
ploversteno
I'm certified at 260 words per minute, but even so Jonathan Coulton's "I Feel
Fantastic" was too much for me. I only got 77% accuracy. Can you do better?

Download the 4-song demo of Steno Hero at
[http://stenoarcade.com](http://stenoarcade.com) or via Steam. Works with any
steno machine or qwerty keyboard.

